# Let's Talk About Dog Eyeballs!



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

So. It is 3:58am where I am. My dog is squinting and his third eyelid is slightly visible in both eyes. He's having a really tough time with bright lights. He also paws at his face frequently and has done so since I rescued him a year and a half ago. I thought it was allergies and have found a food where he paws at his face much less often. But now I'm wondering if it's an eye or sinus problem.

Naturally, I still haven't found a job and my SO just got bumped down a pay grade, so we don't have as much cash to throw around as we usually do. I'll be calling the vet when they open either way, but I was wondering if anyone knows what this could be?

Some background: he's a purebred Australian cattle dog, as proven by a DNA test. He's 4 years old. I have not cerf tested his eyes as he is a rescue and not to my knowledge registered with the AKC/CKC. He's healthy, active, the perfect weight, and a very busy boy, even now that he's having trouble with his eyes.

He was slapped around by the neighbor's barn cat a week ago. Could it be tetanus?

Pee is good, poo is good, ears are clean, gums look good. He's missing two teeth because they were shattered when he arrived at the Humane Society, likely from being kicked by a cow or a pickup truck, but they've been well healed for ages.*

Now. He HATES being stared at. HATES IT. Even I get lip when I look in his eyes. The vet is going to get murdered. So if anyone out there can give me some options to suggest to the vet before she stares him in the eye, that would be very helpful.

Thanks very much!

*I'll post a picture in a bit. I might be in the bathtub <_<.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

It started in his left eye and that's still the eye that's bugging him the most.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Hmmmm. That's a head scratcher.. Reading it, is think of causes and solutions but then the next bit would eliminate the thought. 
It's still say the cat is responsible. Obvious question, did you switch cleaners or put rock salt down?


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

I haven't switched cleaners and my salt is that fancy pet safe stuff because there are so many barn cats around. So that's not it... I didn't even think of that though! Got any other ideas?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Does he have access to the road or near it? Because of they laid salt or sand he might have scratched it. The safe salt may be safe for paws but not sure about mucus membranes


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

No, he and I walk down the green space behind the house. He was in Calgary for Christmas but we stayed in the yard. I hope he didn't somehow get my salt in his eyes... I don't think we've salted in about a month but I could be wrong. Winter all blurs together.

His right eye looks as bad as his left one now. It seems so odd that's it's affecting both eyes at the same time. I know his breed is predisposed to eye problems, namely lens luxation and progressive retinal atrophy, but it doesn't look like either of those.

Also, I just remembered. He had a weird opaque stringy covering over his left eye last week. I removed it with a bit of water and rubbing his closed eyelid from the middle to the inner edge so the stuff would move out of his eye. It looked like loose tissue and was REALLY gross. Definitely not like normal doggy eye boogers.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Well, it's gone. While I was on hold with the receptionist I took another look at Oz. His third eyelid is no longer visible in either eye, and he's no longer squinting. I did the flashlight in the eye trick and he didn't wince anymore or even close his eyes. He's currently staring out the window at a rabbit like nothing happened. So I asked what the receptionist thought about making an appointment and she said to watch for any returning symptoms and if he gets the weird eye gunk again to bring him in while it's still in his eye.

I guess he's alright for now. Fingers crossed for it just being an allergic reaction. I waited up all night to call the vet, and the second the office opened he went back to being fine. *sigh* Pets. I'm going to bed. :lol:


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Strange question, does he have his dewclaws?


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

He's still fine. I have no idea what it was but if it comes back straight to the vet with us.

He does still have his dewclaws. What are you thinking?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

This is just a theory, but could be have caught himself with a dewclaw? They are the most difficult and forgotten to trim and it seems like dogs don't know they are there. 
Not enough to scratch it, just enough to irritate it. Just a thought. I just watched Max scratching his head and had a lightbulb moment, but he isn't the most intelegent pooch.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Since Oz paws at his face I try to keep them short but he has crazy sharp claws even when I cut them and sand them down. I think he files them into points when I'm not looking. So that's definitely a possibility. I'll keep an eye on him and if there are any visible scratches on his eyes I'll take him in.


----------

